# Which table should I buy?



## FancyPant (Oct 6, 2004)

Hello everyone, I am in need of some good advice please. I just purchased my very first real power tool, a Porter Cable 895PK router!!! The salesman at WoodCraft said this was the best tool for a novice woodworker who wanted to make tables and other furniture pieces. Now I need a router table. I have never even used a router before but I am determined to learn SAFELY how to use this tool and eventually to master it. Can I buy any table or must it be a PC table? And does PC make more than one table (I could only find one table on the PC website.)? And do I need to purchase the Tru-Match Sub-Base or will that come with the table? Also, are there any other items I should purchase now, my first project is a 3'X9' oak desk/table. Please forgive my ignorance. And thanks in advance for any advice. Denise


----------



## Michael (Sep 14, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the world of routers, I'm sure you'll love it. You can go to oak-park, link at the top of the page, and purchase a nice table for your router. They also sell plans and parts to build your own. 

On a side note, if you take any classes at the WoodCraft store can you share your views on how they are. The nearest WoodCraft store to me is about a 2 hour drive and I would like to know if the classes are worth the drive.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

I just ordered the PC 895PK and am waiting for it to arrive via UPS. Here is my take on router tables. I now have a 2 Craftsman routers, one is mounted in a Craftsman router table. Not a very expensive set up at all and it does a pretty good job. Now take a look at all of the $300 to $500 set ups in the catalogs and then watch what Rick and Bob use. Do you see where I am going here? You do not have to spend a lot of money and buy a lot of gizmos to make great furnature. I also have on order the Vac-U-Plate from Oak Park and I am going to make my own table. Peter


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

Once you have started with routers you will never stop!!! Oooohhh the humanity!!

Anyway, what I did was just got used to my router over a few weeks and looked at different tables available (not much over here at all) and then made my own (actually got the directions off the Dewalt website). I used that for about a year and then made another with the modifications I wanted (and also my skill level had increased!!) If you do end up making your own don't go to overboard on the first one as there will be things you want to change when (not if) you want to make the second.

Aaron


----------



## jdoolitt (Sep 10, 2004)

Recommend you look at the video that came with your kit. It's a great video of B&R building the router table they use on their show. Oak Park carrys the parts/pieces that you could use. In fact - they carry the assembled table. You can decide how much you want to build (if any) and order the difference through Oak Park. The VAC-U-Plate that pmspirito mentioned is on my Christmas list... I currently have my 895 attached to my table saw extension.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I agree with Aaron. Build your own simple one first, then find out what you want. My first router table was made with the sink cut out when I made my kitchen. My second table was a big cabinet, miter slots, the whole bit, but was just too big in my small garage. I'm on my third set up now, which is basically just the Oak-Park top on a steel frame. Simple works best sometimes.

Save some of the extra cash you might spend on the "ultimate router table system" and buy a couple of books and videos. I always like to recommend a trip to the library to check out Patrick Speilman's New Router Handbook, which is a great resource for the router novice.

I also use an 890 series router now, and you got yourself a great tool.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

I agree with making a simple top also. I am in the process of making one from scraps and cut-offs from a local cabinet shop. So far there is only one piece of wood included that I paid for , which is the 1/2" Baltic Birch top.

http://bt3gallery.fhauto.com/view_album.php?set_albumName=RouterTable

There are a number of things that will change when I build my next table (or modify this one), but it gave me some ideas just building this one.

If you have any cabinet shops near you, they can be an excellent source of scraps for smaller projects like this.


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

Looks very good to me. How did you do the cut out. Is there an edge to support the plate? Are you going to use a fence and miter? Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## FordPrefect (Sep 24, 2004)

I'll fourth, or fifth, the making a simple table first, my first table made with scraps of wood for the base and a small 18" x 20" scrap of countertop I found in a shed after we purchased our house. Now I am building a big fancy-schmancy Norm-like table that I will be keeping in my Dad's shop. There is nothing like trying to route long pieces, form tenons, cut grooves and mortices, etc. to show you exactly where your current table is lacking or not. Good luck.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

The cut-out was done with a jigsaw, cut the top piece of 1/2" Baltic birch first, then used that as an edge guide with a trim bit to match the second layer of 1/2" MDF. The bottom layer is 3/4" ply and the hole was cut slightly smaller to create a 1/2" lip for the plate leveling screws.

Again, this project was done using cabinet shop cut-offs and 'found' items, with the exception being the piece of BB ply. The 3/4" plexiglass was an experience to work with, but I just found a local source for 3/8" Phenolic and will be making another top in the next couple days.

The first table built works much better than what I had before, but as mentioned above, a lot is learned from making a 'first' table, which will make the second and any following tables that much more 'personalized'.

Eventually I'll be purchasing a Vacu-Plate system, but I think this table and the next one will get me by for now.


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

I like what you've done with mostly "found" material. You've given me an idea that I'd never considered before........checking with local cabinet shops for their scraps. The guy who built our kitchen cabinets 18yrs. ago used all his scraps to heat his shop by burning them in an old heavy metal mail box he made into a wood burning stove.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Agree, cabinet shops can be quite handy for a variety of stock. From one -- I've gotten quite a bit of Baltic Birch ply, another has laminated chip-board (which is where I picked up some tossed stuff that will make my next router table).

I'm now making a list of all the cabinet shops in the area so I can do 'drive-bys' on a regular basis to see what's available. 

Don't overlook your local contractors either. I have a friend that works as a secretary for a contractor, she has gotten permission for me to 'dumpster-dive' the large haul-away dumpsters. She has my list of times when I'd like to go see what has been tossed and calls me when various construction sites reach that stage. 

(Note: Do not go right after the drywall has been installed . You'll come out looking like a ghost and it's hard to get to the good stuff which will be buried under layers of drywall).

I recently built a corner shelf unit that needed a 2-1/2"X2-1/2" post for the back corner. Lacking any other 'goodies', I ran a bunch of oak trim cutoffs through the thicknesser making them 48" long by 1/2" X 1/2". 25 of these glued together made a nice post of just the right size, which was then faced and routed to receive the side panels.









The neat thing about this is my sister (who the corner shelf was made for) can let people know that part of the shelf "came out of the dumpster".


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

Great job........very resourceful!


----------



## srjaynes (Oct 21, 2004)

Subject? What Table to build???

You may want to consider building a table with TWO router plate holes. I find mine invaluable. I have an Oak's Park size hole in one end and another more standard (really no such thing...) size in the other end. 

To make it even more useful, I made a top to cover the table when I'm not routing, from plywood and scrap oak flooring. It makes a great assembly table with the top in place. The auxilary top has a lip around the edge and just sits in place without any fasteners.

I used one of the commercial metal router tables and single ended top from Woodpeckers as a start. Then I cut the hole for the Oaks Park plates in the empty end and boxed the whole thing in with 1/2" plywood. I made one long shelf in the bottom and three compartments in the upper level. The two end compartments serve as "dust collection boxes" for the two routers and the center section has slide-out shelves for bits, collars, and misc. 

I'll try to take some pictures but my schedule is full right now, with the Woodworking Show in town this weekend and such...

Keep your fingers on your hands!


----------



## Putzger (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on your 890-series router! I have two 690s and I'm a bit jealous  :'( Wanna Swap??  

 *DON'T <as in Do NOT> buy the Porter Cable Router Table! * 

See how I turned that "sow's ear into a silk purse" at this link -- www.ApacheTrail.com/ww/tools-jigs/rt/

The PC router table has a surface that's quite small (too small in most opinions) and the fence "system" is a very kludgey joke. As if those aren't enough reason to avoid the PC table, the way the router mounts in it is enough to make any experience user scream in shock and terror. 

Being penurous at the time, I had to use the PC mounting method when I made a new table top... 














Oh yeah, and unless you manage to find one heck of a deal at a huge retailer, you're going to pay way too much and get way too little for that PC table.



​


----------



## Learning Herb (Sep 11, 2004)

Rockler makes a nice one for $70.00 bucks .www.rockler.com
Thanks Learning Herb


----------



## JohnnyTest (Oct 25, 2004)

*Pc 895*

With the PC 895 you will find a CD-Rom, on this there are detailed instructions on making a router table. For a fraction of the price you can make a very good router table at the same time get to know how to use your router and build with it.


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

FancyPant said:


> Also, are there any other items I should purchase now,


Yes. Make sure you have proper eye and ear protection.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

If you want to see the extreme in complexity and cost in router tables, go to www.woodpecker.com and get their catalog of Incra products. Its all way over the top for me. It sure looks nice, but seems very complicated.

I picked up a sheet of MDF and some Formica this week and will probably get a start on my Router Workshop table this weekend.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

I cut out and dry clamped my router table today. I stayed closer to Bob and Rick's table than I originally planed. I cut back on the extra large size and went with 1/2 inch birch plywood instead of the 3/4 inch that I originally planned. It was clear it would be way too heavy to shuffle around the shop. I used 3/4 MDF for the top and will cover it with Formica. It was my first shot at MDF and it was nice to work with.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

*Router Table Top #2*

Here's the update on the router table top. I bought enough phenolic plastic to make 3 router plates. The top is a single piece of melamine (again a cabinet shop cut-off).

The fence is one that was made a while back for use on the table saw router plate, it will be replaced after the holidays with a better one make from Baltic Birch as the MDF managed to warp and the fences are no longer in the same plane.

This table top has been used to route about 18 picture frames for Christmas gifts and has worked great for everything I've asked from it until I get the vacu-plate -- then it will be time for table top #3.


----------



## pmspirito (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey Stan I just steped out into the shop to make sure my fence was still there as yours is a dead ringer for the one I made. The vac-u-plate is sooooo coooool. I am obsessive about keeping a clean shop. I don't have a big dust collector but rather a substantial shop vac that follows me around like a puppy. Everything from the biscuit jointer to the planer gets attached. Your will be very pleased with the vac-u-plate.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

pmspirito said:


> Hey Stan I just steped out into the shop to make sure my fence was still there as yours is a dead ringer for the one I made. The vac-u-plate is sooooo coooool. I am obsessive about keeping a clean shop. I don't have a big dust collector but rather a substantial shop vac that follows me around like a puppy. Everything from the biscuit jointer to the planer gets attached. Your will be very pleased with the vac-u-plate.


Heh, a fairly common design I'd say...  

Understand what your saying about a clean shop, I'm not obsessive -- but I do prefer to get what dust I can at the source as I don't like having to take the time to clean all the dust up later....

I'll even make some strange looking setups to try and catch what dust I can.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Denise, welcome! Spend some time reviewing all the posts in the table mounted and portable routing sections. You will find a wealth of information on home made tables for your shop as well as portable tables that are easy to move and store. For a first table keep it simple. Buy yourself a table insert, I bought the Rousseau from Woodcraft. It has removeable center rings to allow clearance for different sized bits. Woodcraft sells a template for making the cutout in your table, and a small mounting package which has a centering disk, screws, pin, all that you need to center your router on the plate and attach it. The instructions are clear and easy to follow. You will have to stop at a hardware store and buy a small tap and 4 allen screws to level the plate on the table.(cost about $5) Woodcraft also sells a set of the 10 most commonly used router bits in 1/4" or 1/2" shanks. I suggest the 1/2", more metal = stronger and less vibration. They run these bits on sale all the time, expect to pay about $5 per bit for decent quality. Once you have your router mounted to the plate use the template to make your cutout in a 3/4" piece of MDF, a sink cutout, even an old table works fine. Now you are ready to go. Save the cutout template! When you are ready to build or change to a new table it will be quick and easy.
One nice thing about this forum. There are always people happy to help. Good luck!

Mike


----------



## DONALD (Sep 12, 2004)

I wasn't confident enough to start right away building my own table when I had very little experience with a router so I took the easy way out............I bought one. I bought mine from Hartville Tool and It's a very well made table. Rockler also has a nice one but they were sold out when I bought mine. Hartville's is covered with high pressure laminate and Rockler's is covered with melamine. They aren't cheap ($169 with the fence) and you would still ahve to build some type of box or stand to set it on. They both will drill the plate for your particular router. Later on I may build one just for the fun of it but the one I got from Hartville is so well made I'll use it until I wear myself out. I'm not trying to influence you one way or the other............just offering an alternative. I could not be happier............in fact it's too pretty to use. No matter which way you go it wont be your last. Good luck


----------



## GusGustin (Sep 9, 2018)

Can you tell me who B&R is ? Bob and Rick? and their show? I can watch?
Thanks ... I need all the stuff I can get .. ;-)


----------



## GusGustin (Sep 9, 2018)

Darn it .. that link does not work - I cannot see what you built with scrap wood.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

GusGustin said:


> Darn it .. that link does not work - I cannot see what you built with scrap wood.


Not surprising. The thread is from 2004.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Gus the date of the last posts made on threads is just above the members username. B & R probably was Bob and Rick Rosendahl. This forum was started by their son/grandson Mark back in 2004 I think. Bob and Rick's show was the Router Workshop which showed on PBS stations along with New Yankee Workshop and This Old House. It's no longer shown but you may be able to purchase episodes still. It was a very good show. Bob and Rick were masters with a router. https://www.routerworkshop.com/watch-online.html


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Bob Rosendahl.


----------

